# Battlefield 2142 - No Server List



## JustinOutlaw (Sep 2, 2007)

I just got BF2142, insatalled it. When I started it up, I realized- I can't get a server list up. I tried unfiltering everything, I downloaded Punkbuster, I even reinstalled the game. I tried disabling my firewall, but that didnt work. I haven't tried opening the ports, but I'm not too familiare with that, and I really dont feel like putting in every individual port... :/

Thanks in advance: Kevin


----------



## BobbyLuke (Jul 30, 2007)

... I don't think you need to port forward for a game that your NOT hosting, but I might be wrong since I'm not too familiar with port forwarding, but you might want to try every possible solution that comes to mind,... before asking for people to do it for u =]


----------



## JustinOutlaw (Sep 2, 2007)

Well that's what I thought also, it didnt make sense. I dont have any more ideas on what to do to get the server list up.
And thanks for the criticism Bobby, but that's why I'm here asking for help, incase you couldn't catch that.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Do you have the latest patch for the game installed?


----------



## JustinOutlaw (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah, I installed it when I first signed on.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Hmm... do you have any other online games, and do they work?

How are you connected to the internet?


----------



## JustinOutlaw (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah I do Warcraft and Counter Strike, they work.

What do you mean? Like, internet company? Charter.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

OK, good.

I mean, are you behind any routers, are you on a wireless connection, etc.


----------



## JustinOutlaw (Sep 2, 2007)

Router, yeah.

Well I got the servers up. Not sure exactly how or why, but they're there. Now I have immense lag when I play, though. :/
When I did single player for a bit, it was fine, or not really noticeable... but online it's ridiculous. Is there any way to reduce it...?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

You probably have to forward the ports in your router for BF2142. If you tell us your router model number, we can find it for you, or you can just use Google, and probably figure it out on your own. Just search for 'Battlefield 2142, <your router model>', and you should find the answers you need.

Good luck!


----------



## JustinOutlaw (Sep 2, 2007)

and this will help the lag...?


----------



## JustinOutlaw (Sep 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday, btw.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

what patch number have you installed? is it 1.25 or 1.40?


----------



## JustinOutlaw (Sep 2, 2007)

Uhm, it was the 1.25, but I just looked for the other, and I'm downloading the 1.41 now. wow, lol, 536MB? lol, That's like 3/4 GB for both patches...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

oh..yeh ul no need both..the fact that 1.41 is so big means it is the full patch...as you already have the previous patch download the incremental patch, its alot smaller and jus builds on what you already have


----------



## JustinOutlaw (Sep 2, 2007)

lol, ok. so I can play online games now, and the patch *did* reduce lag, but there still is some... then when I changed the visibility factor from like 60% to 100%, it lagged incredibly and like, shut down on me. I didnt realize how much better it was with that at 100%, but if I can't use it.... damn. It's a big disadvantage... :/


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

It sounds like your system just isn't up to the task of running BF2142 at 100% visibility with your current graphics settings, so try turning down other options.


----------



## JustinOutlaw (Sep 2, 2007)

I already set them way down.
I'm figuring it's just something swrong with my comp or i dont have the right hardware, since something bad happens to all my games. CS:S shuts down without warning, so does wc3, and bff just lags, but I'm sure it'll just be a matter of time. My video card is listed in the bf2142 guidebook as one of the recommended cards, so i doubt thats it... would more ram help? or is that something completely off? lol.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well yeh ram is a factor here...tho my friend runs fine on 1 gb of ram...u might like to run the windows diagnostic test on it to see if it is faulty


----------



## JustinOutlaw (Sep 2, 2007)

How do you eun windows diagnostic?
I downloaded FreeRAM XP Pro... i think thats what it is. And I guess I only have 512 MB of ram. And since you said your friend runs fine on only 1gb, it got me worried that that was my problem.


----------

